# German Playmate 2010 Bernadette Kaspar. Fashion....



## dokoupil

Model: Bernadette Kaspar
Photographer: Stefan Dokoupil


----------



## Derrel

Gallery Bernadette Kaspar


----------



## timor

Beautiful women, no doubt.


----------



## amolitor

I don't know if you want critique or not, so I will keep it brief.

Obviously a lot to like here, beautiful woman well styled. I find many of the choices you've made here interesting - the lighting and the processing both create an (obviously deliberate) very very harsh look. This is what I have some to think of as "paparazzi light" but it might almost be "facebook light" because of the appearance of on-camera flash. This is, obviously, not a "facebook snapshot" in any sense, of course.

The processing renders a LOT of stuff flat black, so you're getting an interesting graphical look. Not sure I love it, and I definitely don't like what it does to her skin -- it's quite unflattering -- but the rest of the image I am ambivalent about. It does work, you've got a very coherent, bold, and powerful look here. The model, the light, the styling, and the processing all work together very well.


----------

